# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  PLC ALLEN BRADLEY SLC 5/02

## sotron1

PLC ALLEN BRADLEY SLC 5/02 μαζί με τροφοδοτικό, 4 κάρτες εισόδων και 3 κάρτες εξάδων ρελαί.
Όπως είναι στην φωτογραφία. 

Αθήνα, Περιστέρι.

250 ευρώ.

Τηλ : 6955089364

DSC_2079.jpg DSC_2083.jpg

----------

